# Pet Supplies "Plus"?



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

There's a Pet Supplies Plus not that far from my church, and I plan on visiting it soon. I know that it sells dog food and stuff. Does it sell good fish supplies? Oh, does it sell bettas and or guppies?! :-D If so, what's the condition of their fish like? Oh, while we're thinking about bettas (as if we stop XD ) do you know if they sell crowntail females?


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

PSP is my local petstore. They have pretty good stuff, but It's pretty $$$ compared to others.

They mostly sell VT's but I've seen females and CT's there. They are in cups (The bettas) as usual, and the rest of the fish are in 2.5 gallon tanks. s:


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

I have one by my house I have never been too. So I dont know I have a friend that works at one though she seems too like it but she is not really a fish person.


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

Mine is very nice! Lower than average prices, nice tanks, but the bettas are still in cups. Veiltails and crowntails mostly. They DO have a WONDERFUL fish (supply) section, though. Whenever I need anything supply wise I go there. Petco has the better fish. PSP is just that, mainly a supply store.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Said it all, CR.


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

You should go to the store!! They have great products there. And thats where i got my betta fish for cheap!! I got him for 3.98. Plus if it dies they will exchange it for free!! )


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I went just now. What you all said is correct. Great supplies, average price. They only had 5 bettas, mostly veiltails, one crowntail. Oh, one of the veiltails was a red DRAGON :O . I halfway drooled, and halfway considered getting him. Their cups were clean-ish, and they were all healthy. :3


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Yup! That sounds like PSP


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

Can you guys tell me what unleashed sells? We just got one in our town. My mom says it is high-end dog stuff, but I'm confused. Do they sell fish? Fish supplies?


----------



## anglnarnld (Aug 27, 2010)

I have no idea what that store is :????


----------



## betta fish crazy (Jul 9, 2010)

http://unleashedby.petco.com


----------

